# I thought this forum was for "hog doggin"



## buddylee (Jan 4, 2013)

Am I wrong ?


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 4, 2013)

It does seem as some have lost there way.maybe there hiding over here.


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

Well even though its for hog dogs, you guys are still full of knowledge. And someone like me new to hog hunting will try to learn as much as he can from any where I can. So if that is a problem with you hog doggers, then so be it. And I will leave you alone


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 4, 2013)

it is as long as you do it like the non-dog hunters want you to !  LOL  I have never been real good at conforming just cause someone dont like what iam doing.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 4, 2013)

*I thought this forum was for*



buddylee said:


> Am I wrong ?



You have been on the other hog hunting forum have you not?


----------



## buddylee (Jan 4, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> You have been on the other hog hunting forum have you not?



I try to post questions or comments in the appropriate section


----------



## PURVIS (Jan 5, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> You have been on the other hog hunting forum have you not?



We all post around but we post our views on the current topic it just seems like he may have lost his way it did seem like a how to hunt and stalk WMAs he would have gotten more info on u guys forum.everyone is welcome hes just lucky some of u guys read our post or it may have went unanswered.welcome to GON trackmaster!


----------



## booth7 (Jan 5, 2013)

buddylee said:


> Am I wrong ?



Yall need to get a facebook and get in some of the hunting groups. Its got all these forum websites beat by a long shot! Most all ur hunters have switched over. Thats why theirs not near the pics posted on these things anymore


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll never do  Facebook!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 8, 2013)

haha facebook...no thanks


----------



## oldways (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha Ha, I have never been on Face book and don't plan to But my kids call GON the redneck facebook


----------



## booth7 (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought the same thing about this forum before it got popular a couple years back! Thought the same thing about facebook to till i tried it.


----------



## englishmonster (Jan 13, 2013)

i wanna hear about tha dogs


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

booth7 said:


> Yall need to get a facebook and get in some of the hunting groups. Its got all these forum websites beat by a long shot! Most all ur hunters have switched over. Thats why theirs not near the pics posted on these things anymore



oohhhhh......so thats where ya been





x2 on the No thanks to FB


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 12, 2013)

X3 on the no facebook, anymore that is. hog hunting with dogs is really cool, but so is stalking hogs. Anyday in the hog woods is better than a day at work.


----------

